# 8 hour Rollback 5/25



## Chris (May 25, 2008)

Any posts between ~1AM EST and about 9:00 this morning have been lost - something hosed the DB, I'm not sure what, but it's Memorial Day weekend and way too nice out to try and fix it. I rolled us back to last night's backup until I can take some time to look through logs and see exactly what killed it. 

Sorry for any inconvenience. Blame Drew.


----------



## Leec (May 25, 2008)

Oh man, I made the best post in the history of the internet, too!


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (May 25, 2008)

God damnit Drew, wtf dude.


----------



## MrJack (May 25, 2008)

I say Drew should be held responsible and thus he should compensate our losses by paying for a few rounds of drinks for everybody. Anybody disagree?


----------



## D-EJ915 (May 25, 2008)

fuckin drew!!! gahh!!! stop boozin with the server!


----------



## Naren (May 25, 2008)

Yeh. I noticed that a few threads I had posted in no longer existed and several pages from another thread just disappeared.

Still it's not nearly as bad as what happened 6 months ago or so. I think it must have been rolled back about 24 hours... and then the next day the database crashed again. Amazingness. 

I'll blame Drew...


----------



## Blexican (May 25, 2008)

Damn, I posted a new thread, too. I guess I gotta repost it now.


----------



## Stitch (May 25, 2008)

Drew. Stop fucking shit up.


----------



## TomAwesome (May 25, 2008)

Freakin' Drew.


----------



## playstopause (May 25, 2008)

Drew +  =


----------



## ibznorange (May 25, 2008)

dude his emoticon explains everything

 <-- i mean, spills burn electronics, its just how it works


----------



## telecaster90 (May 25, 2008)

Hey, let's not be too hard on Drew. I'm sure he was too busy working on that album of his to sabotage ss.org


----------



## Matt Crooks (May 25, 2008)

* >


----------



## Lee (May 25, 2008)

Stitch said:


> Drew. Stop fucking shit up.


----------



## El Caco (May 26, 2008)

Good one, Drew


----------



## Zepp88 (May 26, 2008)

HEY DREW.


----------



## Bound (May 29, 2008)

D-EJ915 said:


> fuckin drew!!! gahh!!! stop trying to put your dick in the server!




fix'd


----------



## Zepp88 (May 29, 2008)

Why would Drew want to do that? He bangs mad bitches, Drew Peterson has no time for computers.

Which.....incidentally is why he fucks up the forum whenever he DOES touch it...


----------



## Bound (May 29, 2008)

From what I've been told, Chris often times puts a wig and lipstick on the server housing and it confuses Drew, especially after a long night of Midori Sours.


----------



## Zepp88 (May 29, 2008)

Oh, that explains it, Chris is sick.


----------



## Stitch (May 30, 2008)

Bound said:


> From what I've been told, Chris often times puts a wig and lipstick on the server housing and it confuses Drew, especially after a long night of Midori Sours.


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


> Why would Drew want to do that? He bangs mad bitches, Drew Peterson has no time for computers.
> 
> Which.....incidentally is why he fucks up the forum whenever he DOES touch it...



Ironically I was, no joke, in bed with a mad bitch at her place at 1AM when the server went down. So fuck all ya'll.


----------



## Chris (May 30, 2008)

Drew said:


> Ironically I was, no joke, in bed with a mad bitch at her place at 1AM when the server went down. So fuck all ya'll.



Actually, Shannon's mom is quite jolly.


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2008)

Fuck you, Chris. Way to try to pass responsibility off to me, anyway.


----------



## OrsusMetal (May 30, 2008)

Chris said:


> Actually, Shannon's mom is quite jolly.


----------



## playstopause (May 30, 2008)

Drew said:


> Ironically I was, no joke, in bed with a mad bitch at her place at 1AM when the server went down. So fuck all ya'll.



Yeeees, right... 






















Nice try.


----------

